# Sowka - our newest moderator



## mkellogg

Hi everybody,

I'm pleased to announce that Sowka has become a moderator.  She will be working with Jana337, elroy, sokol and berndf in the German forum.

Sowka, I look forward to working with you and welcome to the team. 

Mike


----------



## Sowka

Thank you, Mike  I'm very much looking forward to working with you, and in this great team. 

Although, basically, I think I'll just just continue what I've been doing so far: Contribute the things that I know and think, report matters that don't seem to comply with the rules.. and a little and-so-on


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vinda ao time, Sowka! 
It's nice having you on board!
A German celebration!​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

*Welcome to the team!! *


----------



## amikama

*Welcome and good luck!*


----------



## Sowka

Thank you so much, Amikama and Paulfromitaly! And cheers, Vanda


----------



## ewie

Ich habe mich allerzeits gesagt dass Du would make a great moderator¹.

Willkommen zum _(erm...) _Moderatörzusammenhanging².

¹I had to admit defeat at the end of that sentence.
²Oops! that sounds a bit like we're having a mass hanging


----------



## Sowka

Thanks, ewie -- this sounds so very nice  Almost perfect north-north German


----------



## ewie

Du pullst mein Bein, ich denke


----------



## Sowka

Of course I wouldn’t do such a thing, ewie – or only very infrequently  The truth is: I love the words and constructions that newbies to German find and use. They make me think that many rules of our language are little more than beaten tracks, used again and again out of habit. And the nice, funny, special features that newbies find cast a warm and bright flash of light on the unused, neglected potentials of my language. 
Therefore, if you spoke to me in your German, I would listen, enravished  (and take notes..)

Nevertheless, in the scope of these forums, I (intend to ) use and encourage standard language, of course. The ending –ing (as in “your” zusammenhanging) is used in Dutch and, I believe, in the Northern languages. In German, it would be –ung.


----------



## Nunty

Welcome, Sowka! 

It will be a pleasure to have you on the team. (Don't worry. I won't let ewie hang you.)


----------



## Sowka

Hello Nunty  I think the question of hanging would need further clarification: "hang around"? "hang out"? "hangover"?  Thank you so much, I'm looking forward to working with you all!


----------



## ewie

Sowka said:


> In German, it would be –ung.


I only use _-ung_ when the gag requires it, Sowkie, like in _Wir sind zusammenindung_ = "We're in the shi_ together".


----------



## Sowka

ewie said:


> I only use _-ung_ when the gag requires it, Sowkie, like in _Wir sind zusammenindung_ = "We're in the shi_ together".


 
Cool


----------



## sokol

I only wish I could offer such witty welcomes as ewie did.

Welcome to the team, Sowka!


----------



## Sowka

Thank you, sokol, for your welcome, and in particular for answering all my (many, many) (+ many ) questions that were on my mind!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Welcome aboard!  I'm looking forward to working with you!


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ciao Sowka and a very warm welcome to the Mod Team 
*Cheers!!*

Laura


----------



## Sowka

Thank you so much, Chaska Ñawi and Angel.Aura -- and cheers to you all


----------



## MünchnerFax

Ach, ich hab hier noch keine Spur hinterlassen. 
Buon divertimento.


----------



## Sowka

Grazie mille, Fax di Monaco*), già mi diverto moltissimo 

*) This reminds me of one of my great  language adventures. I had travelled to Firenze; wanted to stay there for a few days and then travel on to Calabria. But unfortunately, after three days in Firenze, I fell ill and had to travel home immediately.

Since this had not been planned (of course), I had to get a ticket at the Firenze railway station. I felt really ill, dizzy, feverish.. And then, while standing in the queue, I heard a lady say that she wanted to travel to Kassel (or somewhere else in the middle of Germany), via Monaco 

I was about to tell her that going via the Principality of Monaco was an unnecessarily long way.. but then I decided that I felt too dizzy to discuss that matter. Fortunately


----------



## JeSuisSnob

Newbies rule!

Cheers, Sowka!


----------



## Sowka

Thanks and cheers, JeSuisSnob  Una cerveza por la mañana te despierta y refresca... Hecho comprobado en exhaustivas investigaciones científicas! (creo )


----------

